# 13" South Bend Carriage Lock



## Old Iron (Apr 19, 2013)

I looked for the other post and didn't find it so here is a new one.

it is 1/2" thick on the front and 3/4 long then it steps up 1/8 for 3/8 of a inch.

Total length on the bottom is 1 3/8 inch, the total hight on the back is 1" and it is 10 degrees off 90.

If you need more just ask.

Paul

P.S. sorry it took me so long but I had a special Friend pass away.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 19, 2013)

sorry to hear of your friend's passing,
thanks for the picture it will help a lot!


----------



## MikeH (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks, Paul.

I am sorry about your friend. A very wise man said:"There exists a friend sticking closer than a brother."
I know that when that friend dies, it also hurts more than a brother.


----------



## Frank Fox (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for taking your time to post this I am thinking of buying a reproduction for $50.00, made of steel. I found a locking block for a 16" SB but it is to big. It is available.  I can't afford the price right now, cause I am planning on purchasing a 8" 2 piece jaw, independent, 4 jaw chuck for my 13" SB lathe. Maybe next month when my pension check comes in again.
Thanks again.
Frank:whiteflag:


----------



## Jimw (May 9, 2013)

I could use that block for the 16!


----------



## Frank Fox (May 10, 2013)

Thanks Old Iron
Frank


----------



## Frank Fox (May 12, 2013)

JIMW sent you a pm 16 carrage lock
Frank


----------

